
The states people really want to move to – and those they don’t - chaostheory
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/28/the-states-that-are-seeing-a-boom-in-population-and-the-states-that-arent
======
wtbob
Something I notice is that the country as a whole is becoming a whole lot more
like those states no-one wants to live in (e.g. New York, New Jersey,
California & Illinois) and a whole lot less like those states people want to
be in (e.g. Texas). That doesn't seem good.

